# Hard maple cores



## debdillenburg (Aug 7, 2007)

My husband recently purchased 4',5',6', 7', and 8' lengths of hard maple cores from a veneer factory (quite a lot of them) for a decent price. He is going to sell them for firewood, but I was wondering what other creative things they can be used for. Would a landscaping co. be able to use these? Where else might we be able to sell them? Are there specific wood projects that I could use these for?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

What are the size of the cores. You write about lengths but what are the thichnesses and widths?


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

And pictures??


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

The cores will have the pith in them, so probably aren't good for much other than burning (could be a lack of creativity on my part! - I also like burning wood!)...

Also, Maple won't hold up well outdoors, so the landscaping option is probably out.


----------

